# Turkey



## JWJR40 (Nov 11, 2006)

I am going to put a turkey breast on the WSM tomorrow.  I am going to inject it.  Does it still have to be brined first?  

And what kind of wood would be the best to use ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2006)

John, I'm no expert on these (your brother is) but I always brine my breasts first. They come out nice & juicy!


----------



## Finney (Nov 12, 2006)

If you inject it FULL... you shouldn't need a brine.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2006)

John I guess great minds think alike, cause I'm cooking a whole turkey today too.

No it doesn't have to be brined before you inject.  I know the breast you have is a ShadyBrook Farm (cause you told me) and they are fresh which would be ideal for brining but if you're smoking it today you're out of time.  Injecting will be perfectly fine, and follow Finneys suggestion of pumping it pretty full.  The very most important thing you need to do is pull that breast off the cooker when the internal temp gets between 160-165* and then tent with foil and let cool before slicing.  Any higher temperature than that could result in a dry breast.  

Not sure if you already bought the injection that we talked about or not, but here's one I concocted this morning and am planning on using on my turkey later today.  It tastes good out of the pan, I'll have to wait and see how it tastes in the bird.  

2 cups Apple Juice
1 Stick of Butter
1/2 Cup Wolfe Rub Original
1 Tablespoon of Honey

Add all contents into a pan and bring to a slow boil over med heat and let simmer until WR has dissolved.  Cool and inject liberally into bird.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 12, 2006)

Speaking of great minds.

Deep frying a bird today. Using the Masterbuilt Electric Turkey Fryer. I've had this thing for a year and a half and have done other things in it but never a turkey. So today the weather is 3/4 decent, so I'm trying an 11.73 lb turkey in it.

Injecting bird with Lemon Garlic Butter marinade, using some Head Country rub on the bird.

Pictures will be forthcoming.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 12, 2006)

I've done it both ways.  The wife likes the injections and I like the brine.  I agree with Brian though, you don't need both.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 12, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Speaking of great minds.
> 
> Deep frying a bird today. Using the Masterbuilt Electric Turkey Fryer. I've had this thing for a year and a half and have done other things in it but never a turkey. So today the weather is 3/4 decent, so I'm trying an 11.73 lb turkey in it.
> 
> ...



Dont know why you'd want to go through the nonsense of fryin that thing   but, cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Finney (Nov 12, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":2i2gtlc6]Speaking of great minds.
> 
> Deep frying a bird today. Using the Masterbuilt Electric Turkey Fryer. I've had this thing for a year and a half and have done other things in it but never a turkey. So today the weather is 3/4 decent, so I'm trying an 11.73 lb turkey in it.
> 
> ...



*Dont know why you'd want to go through the nonsense of fryin that thing *  but, cant wait to see the pics![/quote:2i2gtlc6]

Done in 45 min.


----------



## JWJR40 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for everyones help
  I injected the breast really well with creole butter marinate.  It has been on now for about 2.5 hrs and is at 130F.  

Pics will be coming


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 12, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":1uji9vxi]Speaking of great minds.
> 
> Deep frying a bird today. Using the Masterbuilt Electric Turkey Fryer. I've had this thing for a year and a half and have done other things in it but never a turkey. So today the weather is 3/4 decent, so I'm trying an 11.73 lb turkey in it.
> 
> ...



Dont know why you'd want to go through the nonsense of fryin that thing   but, cant wait to see the pics![/quote:1uji9vxi]

Well, just call me stupid. If done right, it will produce one of the tastiest turkeys I've ever eaten. Of course, your mileage may vary. To me it's just another fun way of doing some cooking and turning out a product that _not everyone has the patience or the skill_ to produce. Other than a little cleanup time it really has no drawbacks.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2jykb2hm][quote="Bruce B":2jykb2hm]Speaking of great minds.
> 
> Deep frying a bird today. Using the Masterbuilt Electric Turkey Fryer. I've had this thing for a year and a half and have done other things in it but never a turkey. So today the weather is 3/4 decent, so I'm trying an 11.73 lb turkey in it.
> 
> ...



Dont know why you'd want to go through the nonsense of fryin that thing   but, cant wait to see the pics![/quote:2jykb2hm]

Well, just call me stupid. If done right, it will produce one of the tastiest turkeys I've ever eaten. Of course, your mileage may vary. To me it's just another fun way of doing some cooking and turning out a product that _not everyone has the patience or the skill_ to produce. Other than a little cleanup time it really has no drawbacks.   [/quote:2jykb2hm]

You don't say!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 12, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":10hahouo][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":10hahouo][quote="Bruce B":10hahouo]Speaking of great minds.
> 
> Deep frying a bird today. Using the Masterbuilt Electric Turkey Fryer. I've had this thing for a year and a half and have done other things in it but never a turkey. So today the weather is 3/4 decent, so I'm trying an 11.73 lb turkey in it.
> 
> ...



Dont know why you'd want to go through the nonsense of fryin that thing   but, cant wait to see the pics![/quote:10hahouo]

Well, just call me stupid. If done right, it will produce one of the tastiest turkeys I've ever eaten. Of course, your mileage may vary. To me it's just another fun way of doing some cooking and turning out a product that _not everyone has the patience or the skill_ to produce. Other than a little cleanup time it really has no drawbacks.   [/quote:10hahouo]

*You don't say*![/quote:10hahouo]

ive got a feelin they dont get it nick...oh well


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey John, how'd the turkey turn out??  Where's the pic's???????  Make a brother proud, would ya????


----------



## JWJR40 (Nov 12, 2006)

Here are some pics of my turkey.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 12, 2006)

Beautiful lookin Turkey Breast you got there.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2006)

Those Wolfe Brothers are some smokin fools! Nice job John!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 13, 2006)

Good job John, can't ever get enough of good lookin' breastesees.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 13, 2006)

John, great looking breast!!  Mighty fine job, you make me proud!!



			
				brian j said:
			
		

> nice breast.  what did you end up doing, brine or inject?



Brian, he used the Creole Butter injection sauce.


----------



## allie (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, another great looking turkey!  Great job, John!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks great John!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## JWJR40 (Nov 13, 2006)

Brian,
I ended up injecting it with creole butter marinade.  It turned really well.  I still would like to try one with brineing it and see what the boss (wife)  likes better.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 14, 2006)

glock73110 said:
			
		

> looks good.....................so internal temp of a smoked(whole) bird should be 160?



I like for the breast to be between 160-165* and for the thigh to be between 165-170*.  When the breast hits the range, the thighs are generally where they need to be as well, so it works out well.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks great John


----------

